# Murrells Inlet 6/13



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

left outta murrells inlet on my buddys new 32ft contender, ended up catching 6 kings and a peanut dolphin, the dolphin we hooked on a spinning reel and it hit the bait in the wash n tail walked right past the boat it was awesome, we had about 10 kings hooked with 7 boated, we also boated 6 sharpnose

photos to follow


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

me and matt with some kings and a dolphin
[img=http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/6744/p1010025cv5.th.jpg]


the peanut
[img=http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/6985/p1010029ug5.th.jpg]


the catch
[img=http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7903/p1010032mv2.th.jpg]

john with a nice king
[img=http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/4611/p1010037zr8.th.jpg]

the hand
[img=http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7644/p1010050wq9.th.jpg]

all the freaking meaaaaaaatttt
[img=http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9889/p1010056uc4.th.jpg]


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice trip guys!

Never heard a Mahi Mahi / Dorado called a Peanut Dolphin before.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

peanut dolphin are what the smaller ones are called around here, id never heard it before till i came down here


----------

